# "working/sport" Breeder in CALIFORNIA?



## GSROTTS (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello everyone!

Im looking for a "working" GSD, specifically for personal protection.

Can you guys recommend any breeders in California?

I know about Kreative Kennels, as well as Alder Stein. 

Anymore I should check into?

Thanks in Advance!:hug:


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi GSROTTS & :welcome: !!!!

research, Research, *RESEARCH* before making a commitment! 

There are many qualified people here to assist you! A little info will help!

*What activities or sports do you plan on doing with him/her.

*What type of lifestyle do you have that will include the dog?

*How far are you willing to travel? 

*Are you opened to a dog being shipped?

*Tell a little about yourself/your family!

Here are some good reading materials!


Things to look for in a 'Responsible' Breeder

German Shepherd Guide - Home


Good Luck!
Moms


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Are you wanting to stick only to California?

Out of the two you mentioned so far, the only one I would look at is Adler Stein. Anne is awesome!


----------



## GSROTTS (Apr 10, 2016)

There was a breeder I found on a recommendation a few days ago from someone else's 

post on this forum, but I cant seem to find them again.



If im not mistaken, the name of their kennel starts with the letter "P".

Also, I believe the name is "German or Czech, or some type of foreign language.

I know for a fact they are located in California and when you go to the website, its mostly

a red color scheme. They breed sport and working lines and also have a puppy training 

program I believe they put their dogs through before they go home at 8 weeks.


Does it ring any bells?


----------



## GSROTTS (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes only in California because im the type of person that would like to visit a kennel or a dog in person before making a decision.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

only in California .

what is your job description for Personal Protection?

have you experience in GSD ownership , and who will be doing the training ?

I can certainly recommend a powerful litter.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Vom Patiala in the Bay area CA? I have no experience with them, so I can't comment to their dogs. I believe Lisa knows them and I would trust her opinion.


----------



## GSROTTS (Apr 10, 2016)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi GSROTTS & :welcome: !!!!
> 
> research, Research, *RESEARCH* before making a commitment!
> 
> ...




Thank you so much!

Well honestly I want the dog for personal protection training, but also as a family companion. So the type of temperament im seeking is one that can do protection work, but also be good around the family. I really dont want a crazy dog with an extremely high temperament.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

mycobraracr said:


> Vom Patiala in the Bay area CA? I have no experience with them, so I can't comment to their dogs. I believe Lisa knows them and I would trust her opinion.


Ajay is VERY knowledgeable and produces excellent dogs. Don't know if he would sell to a PP home. That can be a negative for some people. I am very familiar with Ajay's dogs and am actually considering using his young dog Ucon this fall.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I should have read your post above mine. So, you are mostly looking for a good sound family companion that could also be for protection? 

Another option would be:
Witmer-Tyson Imports - German Shepherds, Law Enforcement Training, and Equipment


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

And, of course Adler Stein. Those three are the ones I know and am familiar with their programs.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

all good choices.

the kennel I was thinking of is in Illinois -


----------



## GSROTTS (Apr 10, 2016)

lhczth said:


> I should have read your post above mine. So, you are mostly looking for a good sound family companion that could also be for protection?
> 
> Another option would be:
> Witmer-Tyson Imports - German Shepherds, Law Enforcement Training, and Equipment



YES, exactly!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

The one person I know of as far as personal protection along with breeding, sport, importing and all is John Riboni from Placer Schutzhund:
German Shepherd Watch Dogs Home - German Shepherd Watch Dogs

Witmer - Tyson would be easy for you to check into. Menlo Schutzhund club is pretty active and open. You'd probably see a few dogs from them there, you could probably meet Ajay Singh there too, depending on the day. Kreative may have some good dogs, but the one thing I really notice with them are the prices. I'm pretty sure they'd have a number of different dogs for you to check out though.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Try this kennel. They do limited breeding but their dogs are awesome. If they don't have an upcoming litter, ask about litters using their lines.

https://www.facebook.com/Von-Haus-Simmons-Working-German-Shepherds-756339461128709/


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Kristha Haus is in Northern CA. I don't know to much about this breeder but they would be worth a look. http://www.justk9s.com/


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Ajay - not sure how much he is breeding. One of his mentors is Randy Tyson from Witmer Tyson. Also Anne Kent.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

People always mention Adler Stein but as long as I've been on this forum she hasn't had puppies for sale. I didn't even look at her kennel because I'd read so many posts about how she isn't breeding anymore.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Anne, Adler Stein, is still breeding. She doesn't do a lot of breedings like some, but she is still breeding.


----------



## GSROTTS (Apr 10, 2016)

How about "TAYLOR MADE WORKING DOGS" located in Southern California?

Anyone know of them or has had any personal experience with them?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

lhczth said:


> Anne, Adler Stein, is still breeding. She doesn't do a lot of breedings like some, but she is still breeding.


I found when I was ready to buy, most of the smaller breeders had no puppies. One kennel I followed for two years had a litter, but every dog was presold before they were born. That breeder said her list was closed for the next two years. It's great to recommend smaller breeders with quality dogs, but realistically, if someone wants to buy a dog in the next six months, they need to find breeders who have more dogs available. I ended up buying from the breeder I wanted but she had no available puppies out of the line I preferred, so I ended up with something very different than I planned. If she gets working dogs out of a litter, pet buyers are bumped for law enforcement or other working dog handlers.


----------



## Crunch Hardtack (Dec 22, 2016)

GSROTTS said:


> How about "TAYLOR MADE WORKING DOGS" located in Southern California?
> 
> Anyone know of them or has had any personal experience with them?


As this is turning into an old thread now, it may come in too late for your info. I went to visit Kris Taylor in Ramona, Ca. the end of December 2017 to meet his dogs, facilities and watch a training session of his.

He is very approachable and is willing to answer any questions you have about his dogs and breeding program. He is a small time breeder, mainly focusing on training and titling. His sire Gordon is an awesome dog: 85 lbs., beautiful coat colors, well titled and very social. At ten years old now, he's "retired", but Kris has cryoed enough of his good stuff to create litters well into the future according to Kris. I fell in love with this dog! Below is a thread I started regarding Taylor Made, with my thoughts on my recent visit:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-any-thoughts-taylor-made-working-dogs-2.html

The only concern I had was the apparent lack of grooming on Gordon. He was dusty and looked like he hadn't been brushed in quite some time. Tufts of butt fur were coming out, but that can be attributed to him finishing blowing his summer coat. Gordon didn't smell, and as a whole, the kennels I saw were spotless. Can any breeders chime in here on my observations? Is it not something to stress over and dismiss it to the timing of my visit, etc? Would I purchase a pup from Kris? I certainly would if the apparent lack of grooming wasn't a potential issue...


----------

